# Ivy and a the Pocket Pits



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos I shot today with my point-n-shoot. They're of Ivy with my parents and my brothers Boston Terriers. Yes, Boston Terriers are the only true Pocket Pits!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Ivy looks awesome. i love her colors!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWESOME PICS! And what kind of point and shoot do you have? The pics are super clear!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

is pocket pit code for boston terrior?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA! Really shows how tiny she is lol.. Shes such a doll. Cute BT's.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW is she that little or are the bostons just that big?!?! they look the same size lmao


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good pics..........................


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

thats a very striking red brindle.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cane76 said:


> thats a very striking red brindle.


i know i love it on tnhis dog!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww they looks so happy..nice pics!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Wowza! Ivy is freakin' beautiful. Christ, that is a stunning pooch. <3


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments on Ivy. We're really happy with how she's coming along.



mygirlmaile said:


> AWESOME PICS! And what kind of point and shoot do you have? The pics are super clear!!


It's a Canon SD800IS that I've have for several years and have drop many times, but it still works pretty good.



BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> is pocket pit code for boston terrior?


There are 5 Boston Terriers in my family. For years we've always joked around calling them Pocket Pits. Not there are fools out there trying to market a line of dogs called Pocket Pits.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

GO BOSTONS!! Great pictures they look like they had fun playing


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

As stated by others, Ivy's color is awesome!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


>


Wow, the eyes on the boston terrier are massive.

Great pics.


----------

